# Fin rot and swim bladder issue HELP!



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello everybody, I have two fish, Skye and Lighting, that I think might have fin rot,:-( Skye has a hole in his fin and a part of his fin that is starting to tear, but not black edging that I can indicate, on the other fish, Lightning has not developed fin rot yet, but has black edging on his fin. I don't remember how to treat fin rot, I could use the help, and 
Skye I think also has swim bladder disorder,
he swims with his back side up in the air and when he gets
to the bottom pushes himself under a plant to keep himself at the bottom. I would like to know how I can help him with the issue that he has. But I have not experience with swim badder. Please help! Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

We need more information...so if you will copy, paste and fill this out and post for both Betta...we can help you out...more info the better......

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2gal
What temperature is your tank? 
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Has an air stone
Is your tank heated? No 
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Top fin Betta bits and BettaMin Tropical Medley
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice a day 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once a week.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? AQUEON water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: n/a
Nitrite: n/a
Nitrate: n/a
pH: n/a
Hardness: n/a
Alkalinity: n/a

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? holes in fins and part of fin tearing
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? not at all
When did you start noticing the symptoms? when I got home from vacation 
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? not started treating yet
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no
How old is your fish (approximately)? i got him at the pet store march 8 2011


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

To understand....

The 2 Bettas are in their own 2gal tanks...both have filters, water changes weekly 100%...
One Betta has hole in the fins with black edges-but otherwise, eating and acting fine.....are the fin tips tattered, torn, ragged, curling, crusting looking along with the discoloration...sure it is not normal pigment....

The other Betta is having buoyancy problems-but is still eating fine...has he always had buoyancy issues or is this new....is his tummy enlarged, clamped fins, pooping okay

Can you post pics.....


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Housing * Lightning's info* 
What size is your tank? 1 gal 
What temperature is your tank? N\A but has not been a problem for as long as he as lived so water is fine because he lived without a heater before i got him. 
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no 
Is your tank heated? no 
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Top Fin Betta Bits\ Terra color tropical flakes 
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice daily 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a week 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? AQUEON water conditioner 

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: N\A
Nitrite:N\A
Nitrate: N\A
pH: N\A
Hardness: N\A
Alkalinity: N\A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Black edging on fin 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? not at all 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? When I got home from a vacation 
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? have not started treatment yet
Does your fish have any history of being ill? not that I know of
How old is your fish (approximately)? I got him from a friend and said about 2-3 year old.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I can post pics of them Skye has fin rot with no back edging I see, Lighting's tail seems to be curling.


Sorry about that, I posted lighting's info right after you posted sorry about that.


----------



## buckboarderz (Jul 19, 2011)

ok i learned the hard way or having tail rot.....it from a dirty/ nonclean enviorment. u have to get betta revive! u use 1 drop per 16 fl. oz do that daily for 3 days! its cheap its only 2.79 i think! its suppose to take up to 3 days to do it but make sure its not that savere. finn (my betta) was so rotten that he couldnt swim just breathe  i treat my bettas nicely but i went on a trip and some1 fed it over 10 pebbles!!!!!! that made my tank totally brown of fish food! i really hope its not to late! i really hope ur betta lives!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

It is possible that Skye tore his fin while trying to stick himself under things. For now, start him on 1tsp/gal Epsom Salt to get his SBD under control. You can add Stress Coat or Kordon's Fish Protector to help the hole fill in. Additionally, 2gal tanks require at least one 50% and one 100% per week. 

Lighting might have the start of finrot. You should consider upgrading his home to a larger tank that requires fewer water changes. 1 gallons should be cleaned a minimum of 100% every other day, preferably more. To prevent him from developing fin rot, increase his water changes to either 100% every other day or preferably 50-100% daily. Good luck, with a few extra water changes you should be able to stop his fin rot before it becomes a problem!


----------



## buckboarderz (Jul 19, 2011)

ok newbie here whats SBD?! u guys have all the "code" words! r u guys pros?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

buckboarderz, welcome to the forum. SBD is Swim Bladder Disorder (or Disease). It's when something, usually bloating, causes the fish to lose control of its swim bladder. The fish has trouble controlling itself and often can't swim down, or can't swim up or can't stay upright. The problem can be reversed if the conditions causing it are treated.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you guys, this information is really helping me out!


----------

